# My METHYLDIENOLONE log



## flexster (Mar 2, 2004)

Well I started my METHYLDIENOLONE cycle today. I will be using 2 ml's a day, 1 in the morning and 1 a night. I bought one bottle that has 50 ml's in it so that will get me 25 days worth. I will run clomid and nolva post-cycle along with milk thistle for the liver.

I currently weight 221, so I dont know if 2 ml's is going to cut it. 
Other supps. that I am taking are mutil-vitamins, ON 100%whey and Kre-alkyain creatine from Black Star Labs. Im going to slightly raise calories and portein intack.

workout schedule:
Monday: Chest/Shoulders
Tuesday: Back/Traps
Wendesday: Off
Thursday: Legs/Cavles
Friday: Bi's/Tri's
Saturday: Off
Sundsay: Off

I probably should do this with a cutting cycle becuase my bf% is over 20% but I think I will wait til the next go around for that. I will post every few days.


I did back and traps today and there is nothing to report, of course since I have only taken 1 dosage so far. Maybe by Friday, I can tare up my arms.

Oh and by the way, its a good thing I only have to take such a small amount, this stuff taste like chemical crap.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 2, 2004)

You gonna run 25 days straight?
I ordered some today also.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2004)

where are you getting it from and what brand?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 2, 2004)

Sldge(Matt) @ designersupps.com
50ml(1mg/ml) $30
He will have tabs very soon. Word is that 1fast will soon be carrying it(possibly from Matt)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2004)

The only suggestion I would make Flexster would be to up your training volume, and train 5 or 6 days a week while 'on'.  Doing so will take advantage of the increased protein synthesis and upregulation of androgen receptors that a steroid like methyldienolone provides.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Sldge(Matt) @ designersupps.com
> 50ml(1mg/ml) $30
> He will have tabs very soon. Word is that 1fast will soon be carrying it(possibly from Matt)


As soon as Matt gets the tabs in, I'm placing an order.  I think you're right about 1fast carrying Matt's tabs.

Having run two M1T cycles, the last one for 4 weeks, I can't wait to use something even more potent, yet has no lethargy, or suppression of appetite.


----------



## flexster (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> where are you getting it from and what brand?




got it from slegde over at designersupps.


----------



## flexster (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> The only suggestion I would make Flexster would be to up your training volume, and train 5 or 6 days a week while 'on'.  Doing so will take advantage of the increased protein synthesis and upregulation of androgen receptors that a steroid like methyldienolone provides.



Might do that JerseyDevil.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> 
> 
> Having run two M1T cycles, the last one for 4 weeks, I can't wait to use something even more potent, yet has no lethargy, or suppression of appetite.


Did you read my quote from Loki on the other M-dien thread?? Awesome..............


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by flexster *_
> Might do that JerseyDevil.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Did you read my quote from Loki on the other M-dien thread?? Awesome..............


Kewl!  Without a doubt it is more potent.  IIRC Prolangtum, an experienced gear user, gained 12 lbs in three weeks on m dien (he used 5 mg ED however!).  With M1T he only gained a couple of pounds.

Still anxiously awaiting Sldge's newsletter detailing Pro's liver enyzme values.  I got the impression they were high, but within reason.  His doc was more concerned with low HDL.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 2, 2004)

Is methyldienolone something you would stack with a PH like 4ad (or any other one)?  I know one of the reasons most stack 4ad with M1t is to offset some of the sides, but the sides the 4ad helps beat while on M1t arent as severe with this product so is there the need to do it and is there any benefit or harm to consider from doing this?  Thanks guys


----------



## IronSlingah (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You gonna run 25 days straight?
> I ordered some today also.




Whats wrong with a 25 day cycle since it has 15% of the sides of M1T?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2004)

Iron Slingah you really need to research what this statement means.

"Without a doubt, Methyl-D??? is the most potent prosteroid ever developed and sold in the world to date as it is about 1.1x as anabolic as Methyl-1-Testosterone is while being only 15% as androgenic." 

Being 15% as androgenic does NOT mean it only has 15% of the sides of M1T.  Far from it.  I quote from the FAQ posted here from Loki "methyldienolone is probably also the most hepatotoxic commercially-available 17aa-androgen currently."

Do you know what hepatotoxic means? It means simply 'toxic to the liver'.  The comparison of anabolic and androgenic is weighing the compound's tissue building properties (anabolic) vs. its masculinzing (androgenic) effects.  It has NOTHING to do with safety.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 2, 2004)

JD I understand your point to IS but do you have and issue with 25 days?  I understand it is potent but so is M1t and that is commonly run for 28 days (4 weeks).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> Is methyldienolone something you would stack with a PH like 4ad (or any other one)?  I know one of the reasons most stack 4ad with M1t is to offset some of the sides, but the sides the 4ad helps beat while on M1t arent as severe with this product so is there the need to do it and is there any benefit or harm to consider from doing this?  Thanks guys


Again .... from the Methyldienolone FAQ posted here -
"750mcg-1000mcg (1mg) of methyldienolone can also be used in stacks with other androgens as well, although it is NOT recommended the use of methyldienolone in conjuction with aromatizing androgens such as 4-androstenediol (4AD) due to the potential incidence of progesterone-induced side-effects, which can negatively affect mood, skin appearance, insulin sensitivity, and vascularity, among other potentially-detrimental occurences/conditions."

Don't want to scare any one, but supposedly progesterone induced gyno can not be remedied by simply using Nolvadex. Obviously this is an important consideration, so if anyone else has better information, please chime in.  But for now, I won't be stacking with 4AD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> JD I understand your point to IS but do you have and issue with 25 days?  I understand it is potent but so is M1t and that is commonly run for 28 days (4 weeks).


Like you, I was planning on 2 mg ED for 21 days.  I think we should all be cautious until we get more feedback on this compound.  M1T caused some odd sides like back pain, headaches, nose bleeds, etc, none of which I experienced.  Who knows what we will hear down the road about m dien.

My earlier post was more in reference to the logic that because its 15% less androgenic it must be 85% safer, which is completely incorrect.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 2, 2004)

hes right... progest gyno is something only bromo can fight...and bromo aint easy to find and aint cheap...

i doubt the progest effects would be as bad as fina/deca though...correct me if im wrong


----------



## IronSlingah (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Iron Slingah you really need to research what this statement means.
> 
> "Without a doubt, Methyl-D??? is the most potent prosteroid ever developed and sold in the world to date as it is about 1.1x as anabolic as Methyl-1-Testosterone is while being only 15% as androgenic."
> ...




I know what your saying but 25 days is not going to destroy a healthy adults liver when it takes years of drinking hard liquor to cause damage to the liver.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

What do you use for PCT with this?? Damn I also have 12 bottles of M1t still to use


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> I know what your saying but 25 days is not going to destroy a healthy adults liver when it takes years of drinking hard liquor to cause damage to the liver.


Like I said in my post to X Ring, my point wasn't that 25 days is too long, but rather the logic that because its 15% less androgenic it must be 85% safer, which is not true.  You had mentioned this in other posts, so I just wanted to make sure you and others understood this since it is very important to do so.  Peace.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> I know what your saying but 25 days is not going to destroy a healthy adults liver when it takes years of drinking hard liquor to cause damage to the liver.


You simply do not know that. 1mg of M-Dien is = to about 10mg M1t. And it is more toxic than M-1T. Go figure..............................


----------



## flexster (Mar 3, 2004)

I may not go the entire 25 days, I was simpling saying that I will get 25 days out of the bottle. I will decide based on what my body tells me. Im not a drinker but that doesnt mean that my liver wont have any problems. I am hoping to go the full 25 days but we will see.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2004)

I would definately use liver protection............


----------



## flexster (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I would definately use liver protection............



during the cycle or wait til afterwards?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2004)

During.......


----------



## flexster (Mar 3, 2004)

Ive got  milk thistle, should I add some NAC?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2004)

I would. Along with some Vit. C and Pantothenic acid for acne.


----------



## flexster (Mar 4, 2004)

Well I weighed in today for the first time since starting my cycle Monday night. Im still at 221. I wasnt expecting anything this soon anyway.

I did legs today and had an ok workout, nothing special.


----------



## SJ69 (Mar 4, 2004)

WHY does everyone say Methyl D is more liver toxic than m-1-t (or any other 17aa AAS)?
Where is that info comming from?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 4, 2004)

Look at how strong it is. 1MG is equal to about 10mg of M1t. 
It has been know that it is the most toxic 177aa out. I guess if you had a Vida, you could look up the chemicle structure.


----------



## elitist (Mar 6, 2004)

If I keep my diet spotless(but calorically dense), can i expect to cut an appreciable amount of fat from my build running 3mg. a day? I'm over 20% right now, but hope to slash some of this winter build up off me as i pack on pounds.  How realistic is that notion with this compound?


----------



## flexster (Mar 8, 2004)

Well today is Monday the 8th of March. I have been on the m-dien now for 7 days. Satuday, I bumped up the dosage from 2 ml's per day to 3 ml's per day. My weight has still not changed any. Still sitting at 221. I worked out back today and I did add alittle weight to some exercises while others, I got a couple more reps. No sides. If something doesnt change by Wednesday or Thursday, I will bump up the dosage to 4 ml's.


----------



## flexster (Mar 10, 2004)

Today is March 10th. Weight is up to 223. Going to bump up the dosage to 4ml's. This should finish off the bottle by Sunday which will be 2 weeks. This is going to be about 11 days short of the original estimate on the cycle, which was going to be 25 days. That was with 2ml's a day. I will report back when I finish off the bottle.

One thing I noticed this morning was, I had no soreness in my legs which is very odd for me. I usually hurt for atleast 24 hours after working out my legs. To make it even more amazing, I did both squats and deads yesterday.


----------



## mousie (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey flexster - you read Muscular Development magazine?


----------



## IronSlingah (Mar 11, 2004)

Il take my chances with liver damage from 25 days of sum over the counter supplement.


----------



## flexster (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> Hey flexster - you read Muscular Development magazine?




No


----------



## elitist (Mar 11, 2004)

flexter, you need to modify something in your regimen. I wouldnt think it wise for one to assume that automatically increasing dosage above the already stipulated high dose would bring about the leaps in weight your adamantly pursuing........sides maybe....


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 11, 2004)

All orals dont kick in super fast like M1T or anadrol...some people take a week or so for dbol...it just may be a slower kick in time


----------



## mousie (Mar 11, 2004)

I suggest you give Muscular Development magazine.  It's definitely worth the $7 for 400+ pages.  I think that you would find a ton of interesting articles!


----------



## mousie (Mar 11, 2004)

I meant for you to give the magazine a try...


----------



## elitist (Mar 11, 2004)

mousie.....i think youd be better off with Muscle & Fitness.......


----------



## mousie (Mar 12, 2004)

Well, I mean for flexster - he might be interested in Muscular Development.  I personally read Oxygen and Muscle and Fitness Hers.


----------



## elitist (Mar 12, 2004)

mouse, you shouldnt automatically disclude the mags. that are geared towards the guys....some of the info. is usually much more in depth than the women mags. you check out. Give a guy mag a try.....muscle media is probably your best bet, as it is the most androgynous one I know of.


----------



## mousie (Mar 12, 2004)

Muscle Media has more andro articles than Muscular Development?  (Oh, and for your info, I do read Muscular Development.)


----------



## elitist (Mar 12, 2004)

mousie.....sweetheart....since you are such an avid reader of our beloved MD why not tell us who the 2 writers are for the mag. that are known to be old, loyal friends, and are very different from one another. ones a doctor, and the other is not. Who are these 2 mystery men?........................yea, thats what i thought.....SIT DOWN...... >: D


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2004)

??? What's your deal Elitist?  No need to be rude.


----------



## elitist (Mar 12, 2004)

EDITED............


----------



## flexster (Mar 15, 2004)

Well I have finished the bottle. It lasted me 2 weeks.

There were 3 things that I was watching weight, slimming of fat and strength.

Weight: started at 221, finished at 222 1/2.

No noticable slimming or reduction of abs or anywhere else.

No noticable strength gains.


I started the cycle at 2ml's per day split. I ran that for 4 days then bumped it up to 3ml's per day split. I ran that for another 4 days then bumped it to 4 ml's per day split. 


The only thing I noticed was a little hairloss.

So either I got a bad batch or this product requires much higher dosages that previously thought or the product sucks. Atleast for me anyways.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2004)

This is the first one I have heard of with virtually no strength increases. I will be starting mine late next week, so I will see how mine does.


----------



## flexster (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> This is the first one I have heard of with virtually no strength increases. I will be starting mine late next week, so I will see how mine does.




I am thinking the dosages that are being recommened are way too low.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2004)

Prolangtam I think was at 4 or 5mg/day and had very nice increases. And he is a past gear user, so I would think the doses are close. I don't think I would go above 4/5. When was your last cycle before starting this?


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 15, 2004)

your about the 2nd or 3rd person to say they havent seen much from m-dien...hmmmmmm


----------



## flexster (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Prolangtam I think was at 4 or 5mg/day and had very nice increases. And he is a past gear user, so I would think the doses are close. I don't think I would go above 4/5. When was your last cycle before starting this?



Its been a couple of months.


----------



## mousie (Mar 15, 2004)

elitist - You read what you like, and I'll read what I like.  If you have a problem with that, then you've got too much time on your hands.


----------



## elitist (Mar 15, 2004)

EDITED...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by elitist *_
> mousie....come over to me here, sit on my lap, and chat for a bit......then we'll see what POPS up neXXXt.  >: D



Didnt you see that your last post was edited?  I highly doubt that sexual harrasment will be tolerated here for long.


----------

